# Resolution



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What resolution do you run your monitor at & what size is the screen?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1280x800, 13' inch mbp.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 22 inch @ 1680x1050. Though I'll probably be setting up a 2nd monitor soon maybe 23 or 24 inch.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

27" 1920x1080


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1280 x 1024, 13"


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> 1280 x 1024, 13"


Tsk, you need more if you're going to do computer graphics!  You could get a Cintiq. Tablet and secondary display, two birds, one stone.

1920x1200, Wacom digitizer built right in, and ONLY $2500! uke

As for me...I've used a dual-monitor setup for a very long time. 1920x1200 on a 25" screen, 1024x1280 on a 19" is about comfortable. No Cintiq, in all seriousness I hate them.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

23" 1920x1080. It's an LG IPS screen, colours are amazing. I had a 23" Samsung 2343BWX before which had a 2048x1152 resolution. I was fine with losing some real estate for picture quality however.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

VagueResemblance said:


> Tsk, you need more if you're going to do computer graphics!  You could get a Cintiq. Tablet and secondary display, two birds, one stone.
> 
> 1920x1200, Wacom digitizer built right in, and ONLY $2500! uke


And here I thought 13" was a pretty good size!

Wow, only 2500, lol! That does look nice - but, alas, I think it will be a little while before I move into digital. You're talking to a lady who just upgraded from a CD Walkman to a MP3 player within the past year!

I'm a little, eh... on the technology impaired side. But I am looking into it! :b


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

27", 2560x1440.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

23" 1920x1080

Really loving this monitor!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Two 24" widescreen CRTs (Sony GDM-FW900s) @ 1920x1200 and a 21" non-widescreen CRT (Sony GDM-F520) @ 1600x1200.

Screw LCDs; sure, they make good TVs (CRTs are worthless as TVs, as larger screens require deeper tubes to mitigate convergence problems, which ruins the geometry and throws off the focus, making HD resolutions near-impossible, and the resulting boost in surface area means that the glass needs to be much thicker/heavier to stop the atmosphere from crushing the thing), but you have to make painful compromises when buying one as a monitor. You get to choose between slow panels with decent contrast, slightly less slow panels with what appears to be great contrast at first until you view a dark image and realise that the blacks are crushed so much that you can't make out any detail, or slightly faster panels (which are still horrendously slow compared with CRTs) that look all washed out and horrible, and that's without even considering colour reproduction and viewing angles.

Do yourselves a favour: buy a CRT.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

27" inches I think don't remember 

1680x1050


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks, all.

I was curious, since I'm now using an iMac with a 21.5" screen. It's max resolution & default is 1920x1080.

I changed it to 1280x1024 as I don't care for micro-print where SAS takes up 1/3 of the screen with a barren blue wasteland covering most of the screen. Previously was using a 23" monitor at 1024x768.

I have considered the possibility of using a 2nd monitor, seeing how I have a perfectly fine 23".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Two 24" widescreen CRTs (Sony GDM-FW900s) @ 1920x1200 and a 21" non-widescreen CRT (Sony GDM-F520) @ 1600x1200.
> 
> Screw LCDs...
> 
> Do yourselves a favour: buy a CRT.


Somebody still makes & sells CRTs? Last time I saw a CRT for sale was some years back at a computer store used for $30.

From 2000-2009 I used a Dell (Sony) 21" CRT. It died. Damn near breaks your back hauling that 70 pound beast to the trash.

So you have like 150 pounds of monitors on your desk. Poor desk.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

23" 1920x1080


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1280x1024 - 19inch


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

22" 1600x1200


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> default is 1920x1080.
> 
> I changed it to 1280x1024 as I don't care for micro-print


It will probably look tons better if you leave the default resolution where it is and adjust font sizes instead.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VagueResemblance said:


> It will probably look tons better if you leave the default resolution where it is and adjust font sizes instead.


The tech-impaired me must ask how that is done.

Never considered that, probably because I didn't know I could do that.

They need a support group for people like me: "My name is Karl. I'm 39 and children 30-years my junior know vastly more about computers than I do."

I'm so old I remember a time when 'geek' was an insult. Now they're in IT and are gods who magically make machines work.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> The tech-impaired me must ask how that is done.


Well, it's a Mac. I wouldn't know, I haven't used one in decades.

I could probably puzzle it out but not over the internet. Just play around. Open whatever menus and settings, read descriptions, cancel if you don't know what you're doing, check google for answers. Explore, and you _will _learn how to use that thing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

27" x 2 for a total desktop space of 3840 x 2160 on one computer, 27" + 24" for a total of 3840 x 2280 on my next computer, and finally 14" with 1366 x 768 on my laptop

 I think I have enough desktop space now...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> 27" x 2 for a total desktop space of 3840 x 2160 on one computer, 27" + 24" for a total of 3840 x 2280 on my next computer, and finally 14" with 1366 x 768 on my laptop
> 
> I think I have enough desktop space now...


Stunning. And I went with 21.5" feeling a single 27" screen was a tad excessive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VagueResemblance said:


> Well, it's a Mac. I wouldn't know, I haven't used one in decades.
> 
> I could probably puzzle it out but not over the internet. Just play around. Open whatever menus and settings, read descriptions, cancel if you don't know what you're doing, check google for answers. Explore, and you _will _learn how to use that thing.


A quick Google search taught me that command +/- will zoom in or out on any page.

I know it's possible to zoom in somehow with the mouse, seeing how I'd managed to do so unintentionally a few times. Have no idea what I did to get that though. This "Magic Mouse" takes some getting used to, having no buttons nor scroll wheel.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Somebody still makes & sells CRTs? Last time I saw a CRT for sale was some years back at a computer store used for $30.
> 
> From 2000-2009 I used a Dell (Sony) 21" CRT. It died. Damn near breaks your back hauling that 70 pound beast to the trash.
> 
> So you have like 150 pounds of monitors on your desk. Poor desk.


Some of the high-end ones are still in production, but most aren't. FW900s haven't been made since 2003 (mine are from December 2003 and probably from the last batch ever made). You need to buy used or NOS. Considering they retailed at over 2000 USD back in the day, the deals you can get on them now are pretty reasonable.

BTW, the two widescreens weigh 92 lbs each and the other one weighs 67 lbs, so it's actually more like 250 lbs on the desk, but any proper desk should handle that. I don't have a shortage of desk space, so it's not like they're going anywhere, so who cares about weight?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

My 15in laptop runs on a 1080p screen.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Three 23" monitors at 1680x1050.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

17" laptop with 1440x900 resolution.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

~5500 x 1920

5 monitor setup in portrait mode


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> A quick Google search taught me that command +/- will zoom in or out on any page.
> 
> I know it's possible to zoom in somehow with the mouse, seeing how I'd managed to do so unintentionally a few times. Have no idea what I did to get that though. This "Magic Mouse" takes some getting used to, having no buttons nor scroll wheel.


On the Magic Mouse or any Mac trackpad, hold down the Ctrl key on the keyboard and swipe upwards on the pad or mouse surface with two fingers.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

1440x900. 60Hz


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

23" 1920x1080
Possibly the best size for PC Gaming.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

1920x1080 because I really need it, I have a multiple desktops thing wtf is Windows doing without one.. I really hate going to lower resolutions again, it's like the iron age or something


for anything like changing font sizes just google it, the times when these guides don't work is usually when there isn't a fix for the problem


..also backups are really important..


Oh I have the mouse set to maximum speed I'm really fast with it haha..


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> ~5500 x 1920
> 
> 5 monitor setup in portrait mode


lol your eyes?

I get bloodshot eyes and eye strain so, have to practice techniques like focusing my eyes every now and then (look at a far away object outside ideally) .. stuff like that, CVS is the problem

I have my monitor on a dim/darker setting and everything in black, the text is white... otherwise I would be screwed since I use my PC so much. Glad it always works.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> lol your eyes?
> 
> I get bloodshot eyes and eye strain so, have to practice techniques like focusing my eyes every now and then (look at a far away object outside ideally) .. stuff like that, CVS is the problem


Download Flux.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Matomi said:


> Download Flux.


thanks, I'll try it


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i keep a calendar on the wall next to my setup. my setup sits in the left corner of my room, so i keep a calendar on the right corner, and read it occasionally to refocus. there is much head-turning because of the peripheral screens, but having lots of screen helps when viewing webpages - less scrolling for me, and i can display my picassa3 folders and contents with ease, with less scrolling. games look great on it too, but not all games are supported..


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

27" 2560x1440

16:9 is utterly inferior to 16:10 which makes 30" 2560x1600 tempting.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

24" 1920x1200, 16:10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1600 x 1200, 22"


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I want to save more money, talk to more people, and get outside more this year... :lol Those are my resolutions

37" 1920x1080


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

TheExplosionist said:


> 27" 2560x1440
> 
> 16:9 is utterly inferior to 16:10 which makes 30" 2560x1600 tempting.


What monitor do you have? Is it an IPS?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

21.5" 1920x1080


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I have 3 @ 1920x1080 each. They are 22" or something.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

15.6 1920x1080


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

1920 x 1080, 17.3" laptop


----------

